# Nikki's new daybed



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Took a while to make but think she's going to enjoy napping in it.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Too cute- upside down table? How smart is that!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

She looks like a princess!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, found old table for $5.00 in thrift shop.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you, sbeth53. We love our pups, don't we!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How clever.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## greymouse (Dec 29, 2013)

what a great idea! so cute. (doggy and bed)


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I think she has claimed it as being hers. She looks very contented with it.
What a great idea you have created.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Doubt any of you KPer friends need directions for making little bed but will be more than happy to give you steps of what I did for Nikki's bed. Thank you for all your kind compliments.
I'm probably going to change it out later and make her an Alabama mattress and ruffle so she'll have a Bama Bed!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

WoW! What a lucky dog to have such an attractive four-poster bed.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet! Like it a lot.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Love it! What a great idea for a bed, of course, for the dog.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

_ Very _clever, and oh so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea! Very cute... :thumbup:


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

so cute! and so is the table!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

great creation.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

knittingaway said:


> Doubt any of you KPer friends need directions for making little bed but will be more than happy to give you steps of what I did for Nikki's bed. Thank you for all your kind compliments.
> I'm probably going to change it out later and make her an Alabama mattress and ruffle so she'll have a Bama Bed!


Love it and what a great idea! I am just across the state line from you and was in Chattanooga Saturday visiting family. As you can see in my avatar, I also have a Chi.

Amelia


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Too cute. The bed and Nikki. Ah, a Bama Bed. Yes!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute is that and so clever. Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh My GOSH! That is just tooooo adorable! What a great idea. Thanks for sharing, I think my "kids" would love that too!


----------



## Scarlett (Mar 9, 2011)

So creative! It is adorable.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is so creative and super cute.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Precious! Made my laugh. She is looking pretty superior in that bed.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Awww, Nikki looks so happy.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is lovely and Nikki seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Very cute!!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fit for a Queen!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knittingaway said:


> Took a while to make but think she's going to enjoy napping in it.


Great Idea!!!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

What a great idea! very smart.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

How clever of you.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Nikki looks so comfortable! You did a great job and love the blue with the white.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

What a lucky puppy!! She looks so proud of her smart new bed.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cute, dog too!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

What a great idea.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

